# Horn growth



## worthog (May 23, 2013)

I have a 5 month old Saanan that has been debuded and the horn are starting to grow again. Is there any thing I can do to stop the growth? Can he be debuded again? Thanks in advance, Frank


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Funny you should bring this up. There is a recent thread about this very problem.

http://www.packgoatforum.com/f17/stopping-horn-growth-1680/


----------



## worthog (May 23, 2013)

lots of good info thanks


----------

